# 2.5 gallon Nano UPDATES: Resurrection!



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

Ok i finally got everything i ordered and i set up my 2.5 gallon today!!! 

Specs:
2.5 gallons
red sea mignon filter
coralife mini 18 watt light
Flourite

Here it is with the filter and the light on it (oh yeah ipod video ) :









AND NOW all filled, with flourite and my rocks. Its still alittle bit foggy from the flourite. :









all comments appreciated :smile:


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Yup, nice hardscape. Good ratios.

Let me know if/when you need some fast growers to throw in there. I've got quit a few I could clip off, if you'd like


----------



## hoffboy (Feb 20, 2005)

I'd like to see it with just the rock on the right, but that's just me.


----------



## vandyll (Feb 3, 2006)

I think both rocks might look nice. Once it's planted, I can see a "valley" kind of look going on between them, but that's just me.

I do like the setup though, but think you should lose the Ipod. My address is....


----------



## jokerjp (Nov 16, 2005)

I really like the look of that rock it makes a great place to plant java fern & moss. One caveat however, I had similar looking rock in my 20 tall and it proved to be a significant KH & GH buffer. May not be a concern for you but I ended up removing it as it would up my KH significantly between water changes.


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for the comments, i will post a picture soon, its much clearer now.



vandyll said:


> I do like the setup though, but think you should lose the Ipod. My address is....


yeah you wish  



jokerjp said:


> I really like the look of that rock it makes a great place to plant java fern & moss. One caveat however, I had similar looking rock in my 20 tall and it proved to be a significant KH & GH buffer. May not be a concern for you but I ended up removing it as it would up my KH significantly between water changes.


Hmm do you happen to know the name of the rock you had in your tank? This is lace rock...



esarkipato said:


> Yup, nice hardscape. Good ratios.
> 
> Let me know if/when you need some fast growers to throw in there. I've got quit a few I could clip off, if you'd like


thank you very much for your comments and offer  



hoffboy said:


> I'd like to see it with just the rock on the right, but that's just me.


funny, i was thinking of removing the one on the right lol. Ill have to see when i get plants

I would like to put glosso and riccia in this tank, but im using excel. Would excel be enough to keep this plants alive and healthy? Also, in the plant index, it says glosso is difficult to care for. Why? Would these plants survive a week in the mail?

thanks


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

lace rock ( the link is 56k)
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...rameter-changes-test.html?highlight=lace+rock
I would take esarkipato up on the fast growers, then down the road (after your tank gets old)then move onto the glosso . 
I was going to get some lace rock...but i forgot all about it


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

aquamoon said:


> lace rock:icon_cry: ( the link is 56k)
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...rameter-changes-test.html?highlight=lace+rock
> I would take esarkipato up on the fast growers, then down the road (after your tank get old)then move onto the glosso .
> (i was going to get some lace rock...but i forgot all about it


What are some fast growers? I have some anacharis.....


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

finally cleared up:


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

You have the exact setup I have. I found the best growing plants with the aqualight and no co2 are mosses, and baby tears. I like your hardscape alot.b


----------



## azn_fishy55 (Dec 17, 2005)

I believe a tank without CO2 but Flourish Excel will be fine.You should be able to keep alot of high light plants like glosso or Riccia.I had glosso in a no CO2 tank for 4 weeks and it still grew like crazy.The rocks would look good with some moss and anubias nana petite.Also a nice lawn of HC or glosso(also riccia attached to a grid) would look nice with some Ludwigia in the back and some Watersprite as well but it will be hard to keep Watersprite pruned enought to prevent it from blocking out light.


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

will a baby julidochromis transciptus cause any trouble when i get some plants? My 2 julies in my 30 gallon spawned (i didnt even know they were a pair lol) but could only find one baby that didnt get eaten. I managed to catch it but had no place to put it, so he is now temporarily in the 2.5. Hes so small, hes less than 1/4 of an inch


----------



## csf (Jul 10, 2003)

I've got a 5.5 tank with crypts, kliner-bar sword, marsilea, ech. tennellus, java moss and dwarf sag. 13 W AH Supply light with a dirty glass top, flourite and occasional macro/micro and excel additions. (it was actually a gift to the girlfriend, and she does most of the water changes. I don't think she remembers to put in the additives I gave her).


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

I ordered some riccia and glosso on sunday and got them friday. Glosso wasn't as hard to plant as the articles i read made it sound. Riccia wasnt too hard either, i just had to find something to hold it down. To plant it, I attached the riccia to a rock with some netting i found laying around. Ill get some pics up soon.


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

Baby Julie :









FTS









Glosso and riccia planting


----------



## h20 plant (Dec 21, 2005)

Keep posting updates on this tank since It would a great help to me. As I was looking into making a tank that has exactly the same equipment for more money of going with something more unusual.


----------



## deeplove (Dec 27, 2005)

What type of net did you use to keep the Riccia down?


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

deeplove said:


> What type of net did you use to keep the Riccia down?


To keep the riccia down, I used the net from the media you get with the nanocubes.


----------



## TammyLiz (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't think anyone answered your question about the rock buffering the water so I thought I would. The lace rock will buffer your water up. I have used it myself before and am not using it now because of that. If you have african cichlids or any fish that like hard water, high PH its great stuff.


----------



## deeplove (Dec 27, 2005)

Tammy, that almost looks like those polyester or nylon laundry bags. I wonder if I could use the laundry bags to hold down the Riccia and or Java Moss.


----------



## Ðank (Dec 29, 2005)

Fishyfan said:


> Glosso wasn't as hard to plant as the articles i read made it sound.


Heh. At 2.5 gallons it should be a breeze. It's when you are doing the foreground of a 75 that it gets tedious. Good start so far, I too like the rocks.


----------



## h20 plant (Dec 21, 2005)

go get hair nets to hold the plants down it uses a smaller string so less noticeable.


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

ugh, i have hair algae now. Its growing all over the rocks, the glass, and the riccia. Theres not much of it right now but what should i do about it?


----------



## h20 plant (Dec 21, 2005)

one of the shrimp eat that stuff. I think it is the bumble bee or you can manually removed and and have the h2o checked.


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

h20 plant said:


> one of the shrimp eat that stuff. I think it is the bumble bee or you can manually removed and and have the h2o checked.


ahhh hair algae is taking over the tank. It looks horrible!!!!

Nitrates: close to 0, <5
GH: 100 ppm
KH: around 30 ppm
ph: 7.0


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

anyone? what should i do?


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 21, 2005)

I have the exact same setup as you. Except I used taitian moon sand as a substrate. the tank started fine then the algae came. covered all my glosso and my moss. With no Co2 its hard to use that much light at least for me it was. I unplugged one of the bulbs and Now i have no algae. I have dwarf sag and baby tears in there growning really good, mosses are doing great and my blyxa grows extremely slow but its not dieing so I left it in there. 

I just have about 20-30 cherry shrimp and just added some rare Gertrude's Rainbowfish to it..or thats what the owner of the LFS told me lol. If your looking for fish for the tank these are great and very active.


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow, what an amazing fish! I bet that fish looks great swimming in a planted tank! I want one!, or 2, or 3!


----------



## h20 plant (Dec 21, 2005)

Have you looked up ram horn snails I am not sure if they eat the stuff but since I got some algae is a raire thing but you will have to regulate the #. you can also remove it manualy with your fingers for the timebeeing.


----------



## valleyvampiress (Apr 25, 2005)

GraFFix said:


> I just have about 20-30 cherry shrimp and just added some rare Gertrude's Rainbowfish to it..or thats what the owner of the LFS told me lol. If your looking for fish for the tank these are great and very active.


Wow, that's a great looking fish! Is that your own pic? Man, I'd love some of those.


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

h20 plant said:


> Have you looked up ram horn snails I am not sure if they eat the stuff but since I got some algae is a raire thing but you will have to regulate the #. you can also remove it manualy with your fingers for the timebeeing.


Are there any fish that will eat hair algae?


----------



## h20 plant (Dec 21, 2005)

Not that I know of but I dont know allot of fish species. Maybe somebody ells knows?


----------



## Ollie (Jul 31, 2005)

I have a setup very similar to yours that I started 3 weeks ago. My substrate is fine gravel + 2.5 oz of latterite. I use excel and have not added any fert yet, except for flourish tabs.

I have glosso, plus a few stems of water sprite. The watersprite is growing like crazy and I believe it prevented me from having any algae problem. You may want to add some very fast growing plants to help controlling algae.


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

Ollie said:


> I have a setup very similar to yours that I started 3 weeks ago. My substrate is fine gravel + 2.5 oz of latterite. I use excel and have not added any fert yet, except for flourish tabs.
> 
> I have glosso, plus a few stems of water sprite. The watersprite is growing like crazy and I believe it prevented me from having any algae problem. You may want to add some very fast growing plants to help controlling algae.


Should i do a blackout for a few days? will that help get rid of the algae? If i were to add a few fast growers, would i have to keep them in there permentantly or would they use up the nutrients and then they could be removed? I have some anacharis in my pond that i could add but i wouldnt want to keep it in my nano permentantly.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

add the stems now to suck up extra nutrients... you can always take them out after!:red_mouth 

looks really nice. get those shrimp and maybe an otto or two and the algea will also be gone very soon

-=- fish newb -=-


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

Does my riccia need a trim? Its growing skinny and straight, it looks kinda weird. Ill get a pic up soon.


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## filipnoy85 (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow... I've never seen riccia grow like that, looks kind of like hair grass. Do you have anything in there to eat the algea? Maybe you could cut down the photoperiod until plants grow in.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

What the heck?!


----------



## filipnoy85 (Dec 10, 2005)

Whoops... I forgot. Maybe you could throw in some floating plants. Hit two birds with one stone kind of deal. Limit light and soak up nutrients. It's how I've avoided algae in my "starting up" tanks.


----------



## dennx (Aug 11, 2004)

Please start a new post about the strange growing habit of your Riccia... I'd like to read opinions on why it's growing like that and if anybody else has seen anything like that.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

My thought on the reason you have algae growing is because you don't have any plants to suck up the nutrients that the algae is thriving on. Get some stem plants in there until you get some control on the nutrient balance. After you get the tank free of algae then you can start to add plants you really want.


----------



## deeplove (Dec 27, 2005)

That's the Rasta Riccia.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

So is there something wrong with the riccia? It didn't look like that when i first put it in the tank... Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow, I am almost convinced that is not riccia. The structure just doesn't match the riccia profile...it isn't jagged enough (can't think of a better description) nor does it look like any riccia I've seen or grown.

The one other sign is the little lighter colored tips of the plant, which I have seen in Eleocharis acicularis (hairgrass).

Where did you get that "riccia" from?


----------



## deeplove (Dec 27, 2005)

That looks like Photo*Chopped* Riccia. J/k.

It doesn't look like you gots Riccia there Spud. That does look like hair grass. Try trimming it down and see what happens.


----------



## filipnoy85 (Dec 10, 2005)

That's wierd, the more I think about it the more it confuses me. Shouldn't hairgrass that thick and that tall send out runners that ought to get away from the netting used to attach it to those stones?


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

Look more like Erect Moss (Vesicularia reticulata) to me..


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

Heres where i got it from:

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIVE-AQUARIUM-P...752671970QQcategoryZ66794QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Dude, that guy's gotten _60 negs_ just in the last 6 months! Always check their feedback before bidding. Even if it was something I really really wanted I'd have given that one a miss due to the vendor.


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

RoseHawke said:


> Dude, that guy's gotten _60 negs_ just in the last 6 months! Always check their feedback before bidding. Even if it was something I really really wanted I'd have given that one a miss due to the vendor.


I did check the feedback, and i bought from him because his positive feedback was pretty good and most of the negatives seemed to have something to do with the plants dying in shipping. My plants arrived alive and i was satisfied with them. 

Does hairgrass split at the ends? I've noticed that some the ends split off like a Y. It didn't appear to have roots either when tied it down.


----------



## filipnoy85 (Dec 10, 2005)

Nope, no split ends. Maybe it is riccia thats just growing wierd. Maybe that's how it behaves with flourish? I grow mine with DIY CO2, and everyone elses I've seen is grown with pressurized or DIY CO2 as well.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

One good way to determine if it is hairgrass is to take the stuff off the rock and look for roots. If you notice roots growing then it is not riccia. 

Another thing you can do is to take a portion of the suspect plant and see if it floats. Riccia will float to the top. If this stuff, what ever it is floats on the surface let it stay there and within a week or two you will have a Riccia pad growing on the surface. But if the stuff does not float you got ripped.

If you do get a pad growing then you just might not have enough lighting extending to the substrate causing the riccia to "reach" for a little sun.


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Aug 25, 2004)

that is a form of erect moss...


----------



## ja__ (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi.

Maybe youve got Elocharis vivipara a very veedy plant wich propogate by splitting tips (it grows pretty fast to). Looks eccactly like what you got.


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

aquaphish said:


> Another thing you can do is to take a portion of the suspect plant and see if it floats. Riccia will float to the top.


well it floats...

ill leave it up there for awhile


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

Ugh I don't think my glosso is growing right either. The old leaves died off and the new leaves are very small. Some of them have normal sized leaves but most of the leaves are small. Its not growing or spreading fast either. Do you guys know of anything that would cause this? I'll get a pic up soon...


----------



## filipnoy85 (Dec 10, 2005)

You should have plenty of light for the glosso, maybe it's your co2?


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

That guys service sucks. I wouldnt touch him with a very long aquarium net. I reckon you just chose a very dodgey seller whatever it is. The guy sounds like a moron.


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

filipnoy85 said:


> You should have plenty of light for the glosso, maybe it's your co2?


I dont use CO2, i use excel.


----------



## filipnoy85 (Dec 10, 2005)

Maybe try setting up a diy bottle and the intake into you filter? You can scale down the usual 2 liter recipe down to any other size. Do you want some real riccia? I'm selling some in swap and shop, but since you've been duped by someone else, I can offer you a good deal. Let me know.


----------



## J86 (Feb 10, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

J86 said:


> any updates?


Oh well I got an oto to help for algae but it died for some reason. It was doing fine for about 2 weeks. Then it got a whitish patch on its nose and i found it dead within 2 days 

The algae is starting to die off, i still have some hair algae in the "Riccia" or whatever that thing is. My glosso is starting to send out runners but it isn't growing very fast. I also put some anacharis in there to help absorb nutrients. 

I'll post pics soon...


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

Well, this tank is a disaster. heres a full tank shot


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

WOW. This is a great example of when hair algae attacks. To bad you cant eat that stuff because you would be full. YUMMMMM!!!!


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

anyone know what i should do about the hair algae?


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

shrimp? After I got shrimp, algae has never thrived. maybe an oto.


----------



## hughitt1 (Jun 19, 2006)

An oto might help some, but i'm not sure if they would go for the hair algae. I would ditch the plants that are beyond saving, and then start brushing the algae off the glass every couple days, then maybe add in some quick growers like myriophlyum to compete for the nutrients. Are you adding fertilizer? .. could also try couple hours less light /day.


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

My LFS introduced me to black mollies that are believed to be hair algae eaters. Perhaps you could give them a try? I've seen mine picking at the glass surface or at the leaves of plants rather frequently. You can remove a huge ball of it(hair algae) at one time..by using a toothbrush and simply twirling it around,like when you are having a meal of spaghetti. Thereafter,get yourself a whole bunch of fast growers to remove any excess nutrients.Prepare an algae cleanup crew as well.All the best=)


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

my baby goldfish is starting to eat alot of the algae, so some of the hair is starting to disappear but there is still a long ways to go.


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

The real problem could be not that you have it at all, but that it was allowed to get a foothold and take over before drastic enough action was taken.

I was gonna say 3-4 Amano shrimp but not if there's a goldfish in there. Otherwise I agree with Hughitt1: scrap the plants that are goners; clean the glass regularly; throw in a bunch of fast stems (you don't need to keep 'em, just need them for a while to help absorb nutrients faster); and finally, reduce the hours of light you're giving the tank.

You can also get a small baby medicine syringe (the kind w/o the needle - you can get 'em in the grocery store) and squirt small amounts of Hydrogen Peroxide directly into the worst patches. Go easy though. Read some of the other accounts of using h202 that are posted on this and other boards, because you can fry more than just algae w/ that stuff.


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

well its the end of the month and i just wanted to give an update. Almost all of the hair algae is gone, the duckweed took off in this tank and i think that the hair algae was outcompeted. I've also got about 10 of these floating plants and i have no idea what they are. They have very long roots, kinda roundish leaves, and the leaves grow out of the water. Anyone have any idea as to what it is?

Ill try to get some new pics soon


----------



## nellis (Oct 27, 2005)

Fishyfan said:


> well its the end of the month and i just wanted to give an update. Almost all of the hair algae is gone, the duckweed took off in this tank and i think that the hair algae was outcompeted. I've also got about 10 of these floating plants and i have no idea what they are. They have very long roots, kinda roundish leaves, and the leaves grow out of the water. Anyone have any idea as to what it is?
> 
> Ill try to get some new pics soon


perhaps water lettuce?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

nellis said:


> perhaps water lettuce?


yeah most likely water letuce.... 

as for the "ricca" that looks like moss.. maybe a form or erect or even java moss..... but it looks too nice to be java.....

i would say to help with the algea get about a dozen cherries... the moss will be gone soon.. maybe a otto or two also.


i also think that we should stay away from ebay for plants... there is our swap and shop and aqua bid... i think we should stick to ebay for items not plants :icon_roll 

good luck!

- fish newb-


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

Fish Newb said:


> yeah most likely water letuce....
> 
> as for the "ricca" that looks like moss.. maybe a form or erect or even java moss..... but it looks too nice to be java.....
> 
> ...


The "riccia" is starting to yellow near the bottom, i dont think its getting enough light down under the top of the riccia and the duckweed.

yeah i dont think i will buy plants from ebay again lol :hihi: 

heres some pics:


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I use thin fishing line to tie down moss it works great and hard to see line.


----------



## Subotaj (Oct 16, 2006)

more photos!


----------



## jbarone (May 31, 2004)

Man, that looks like a mess! What's going on with the tank? We want updates!


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 18, 2006)

Man anacharis will die off from excel, I would suggest you remove it and try another fast grower to act as a nutrient sponge. May be why the anacharis isn't helping much.

It looks like it's time for a blackout....


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

you need to top off that tank mister!

I hope a goldfish isnt living in there...


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

hang some pothos in, it can grow submersed and is a nasty hungry plant. works good for emergencies, we have it growing around the house and i throw clippings in my scrap buckets when hair algae starts up, which seems to stop it. water changes help, too.


----------



## Synthesia (Oct 27, 2006)

Why don't u just remake the whole tank? ? It looks like it's a tank of *crap*,seriously i wouldn't keep a tank like that,i would just throw the plants away eventhough it's a waste. Restart from scrap again =)

2 cents,Don't flame me =/ im 15 only


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

yea tank looks like a mess but i'm sure it'll look nice once you clean it up a little.
maybe you should go with less lighting and slower and smaller growing plants, along with some shrimps and snails. Maybe a little diy co2 wouldn't hurt either, i have a diy co2 and it's set at about 1 bubble per 3 seconds and the cherries are doing fine, and plants are all grean and it's a pretty low maintenance 5 gallon tank i started around a month ago.


----------



## Aquamanx (Sep 28, 2006)

OMG... That tank looked real bad before. I hope everything is going better... Seems I have some Hair algea growing in mine too. It took over where I HAD Java moss... Thought it was the moss just getting fuller... Then a closer look makes me think it's hair algea... Very dense, green & almost looks like filter floss when you pull it apart, only green... I have to rescape the tank anyway, So, I hope it will get better, just sucks I have to throw out all of the moss I had... Seems to be the only plant it's affecting... I don't have much else in the ways of algea either. I have 3 Ottos, & @ 12 Cherry Shrimp, @ 12 Ghost Shrimp, SAE, Small Pleco, plus 5 Mollies, & MTS... (All of these will be going in a 45 once it's completed or I move...) Maybe they are keeping some at bay... I am totaly new at the planted tanks, so I have a bad scape in there. Besides I didn't get all of my plants at the same time, & added as I went... Looks like crap compaired to some set-ups. I'll start a new thread & add some pics, & mayeb you guys come give me a few Ideas I can do... (Sorry to kind of highjack this thread...)

Steve X.


----------



## Snazzy (Sep 24, 2006)

any updates? love to see em 8)


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

Justintoxicated said:


> Man anacharis will die off from excel, I would suggest you remove it and try another fast grower to act as a nutrient sponge. May be why the anacharis isn't helping much.
> 
> It looks like it's time for a blackout....


Time for a blackout??? Looks more like time to tear down and start all over!!! Get real this is not a 50 gal or 100 gal. it is only 2.5 gal. 

I have not seen in any posts that there is any macros or micros being added. This is a very high light tank over 7wpg. Yea it is only a 2.5 but still the wpg might be in the very high department and needs to be supplemented with some good ferts and not just Excel.

IMO dump everything even the little amount of substrate. Clean out the tank with some bleach and rinse out very well. And just start all over using some ferts like some Kent Freshwater ferts. Get some Bacopa Caroliniana and some Rotala Rotundifolia which are very fast growing nutrient sucking plants. Cut down the length of your lights on. Keep up with 50% water changes at least once or twice a week.

Hope I don't sound like the whole tank is a failure. Just look at it as a learning curve. But the curve has curved too much and you are going around in circles. It is time to straighten out that curve and do some drastic measures. But to bring everything to an end, your swamp thing is doing just great. Just watch out the creature from the black lagoon might be lurking in there!!!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

I'd say now that it's definitely riccia


----------



## lljdma06 (Oct 16, 2006)

Fishyfan said:


> The "riccia" is starting to yellow near the bottom, i


I really agree with Aquaphish and at this point, you should take everything apart and start over. Don't take it as a bad thing. I've had to take apart scapes and try again. It isn't a big deal. Nanos aren't easy, especially if you're trying a high-tech one. So many things can go wrong when you don't have the right combination of nutrients. Why don't you try low-tech, and low-light plants first? I have two nanos like that and they are not giving me headaches. It's a little limiting and maybe not as fancy, but tanks are successful and are giving me more confidence to try something more complex in the future. IMO, you can have just as pretty a scape with a non CO2 tank.

Just to give you an idea of the wattage I have, I have 13W over a 2.5g and I treat it like a low-light tank and I have 24W over an 8g and it's treated the same way, like a low-light tank. Both bulbs are daylight CF. The 8g was the one I had to take apart and start again. I put too many nutrients in the tank and still only had 24W, causing some serious algae. Looked a bit like yours in the end, except the water was clear because I had an army of cherry barb fry that required daily water changes. Nano tanks are not the same as a regular tank when it comes to lighting. WPG basically goes out the window and it's a matter of figuring out what works for you. 

Love the Swamp thing and Creature of the Black Lagoon reference, Aquaphish. Are we a B-movie fan? :icon_lol: 

Good luck to you, and keep us updated on what you decide. 

llj


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow that tank is a mess . Just start over. When i start a nano tank it will not be smaller than a 5 gallon. Good Luck.


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

what a coincidence...

i havent been on here in a while, and today i was looking at the tank and finally decided to rip it apart and salvage the few plants that looked good. I saved about 10 small water lettuce plants, a few strands of glosso that never took off, a small part of the "riccia", and a really small anubias. I scraped all the other plants i had growing in there. I took some pics, its still dirty but at least i can see into the tank now :hihi:


----------



## TheXman (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey look, the goldfish is still there!:icon_smil I guess that I shouldn't be surprised, there's a very dirty algae-filled pond at one of the public parks nearby and one day I noticed two beautiful gigantic koi, both well over two feet long cruising around in there! Someone must have released them years ago, and apparently they have thrived! BTW, if you have hair algae problems in the future, Siamese algae eaters are famous for their ability to eat the stuff. Make sure that you get several as they like to school, and make sure that they aren't false SAEs or flying foxes or any of a number of other species often mistaken for SAEs.:icon_roll


----------



## AlGee (Sep 7, 2006)

wow that riccia was weird but kinda cool


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

> BTW, if you have hair algae problems in the future, Siamese algae eaters are famous for their ability to eat the stuff. Make sure that you get several as they like to school, and make sure that they aren't false SAEs or flying foxes or any of a number of other species often mistaken for SAEs.


They get really large (around 6 inches). I wouldn't keep SAE's in anything less than at least a 20 gallon tank, and even that is stretching it.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

GraFFix said:


> I just added some rare Gertrude's Rainbowfish to it..or thats what the owner of the LFS told me lol. If your looking for fish for the tank these are great and very active.


 Where can I find these please?


----------



## htn86 (Sep 30, 2007)

My gosh your tank looks like it went through hell. I think you should have followed tom's method of removing algae just let the algae completely take over your tank. It will eventually die off on its own. My 10g went through the same thing and I got rid of it by simply letting it grow and take over. I'm starting a 2.5g of my own so wish me luck


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

Havent been here in a while...

this tank is now a nano-reef, looks a ton better...

Heres a pic from months ago, theres much more coraline coverage now and the damsel is no longer in there...


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

Resurrection!

I consolidated my two marine setups so i'm thinking about starting up another planted tank 

Cleaned out my 2.5 gallon (although not very well now that i'm looking at the pics) and found a rock i thought looked interesting.

Just experimenting with the hardscape as of right now...

#1









#2









#3









#4









What do you guys think? Is the rock too overpowering in such a small tank? I'm not sure if i like the manzanita on the right side either, i may go out and find another rock to place on that side...


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

I think the rock looks great. I'm a big fan of having large hardscape in such small tanks. I think you could do some good work if you went with the last one you posted, and pushed the rock back. Or try to find two rocks that are taller, but not as wide. 
Then get a carpet going in here, HC shouldn't be too tough, and decide on some type of stem or other taller plant to either surround the rock or work as a background plant. I personally love the way that HC and Blyxa work in smaller tanks, I should have a pic of mine when it was set up as such in my 2.5. 
What type of substrate are you planning on going with? Lighting?


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

rrrrramos said:


> I think the rock looks great. I'm a big fan of having large hardscape in such small tanks. I think you could do some good work if you went with the last one you posted, and pushed the rock back. Or try to find two rocks that are taller, but not as wide.
> Then get a carpet going in here, HC shouldn't be too tough, and decide on some type of stem or other taller plant to either surround the rock or work as a background plant. I personally love the way that HC and Blyxa work in smaller tanks, I should have a pic of mine when it was set up as such in my 2.5.
> What type of substrate are you planning on going with? Lighting?


The last one was my favorite too. Unfortunately, the rock is so large i cannot push it back any farther. I found a few smaller rocks and cleaned up the manzanita branch a little better. What do you think of these?



















Would HC and blyxa work in a tank with low lighting and no co2? I was planning on using a 13 watt 6500k bulb (or I may switch back to the 18 watt coralife, i'm currently using it for something though). As far as substrate, I was going to use some fluorite I have left over from last time i set up this tank.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

You could pull off a tree scape with that wood. I don't know how Blyxa would work with only 13w but HC might still be fine. You could always just pick up the Home Depot Lamp, it's only like $20 and is 27W.


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

Flourite in, water in, filter running...pics tomorrow after it clears up!



rrrrramos said:


> You could pull off a tree scape with that wood. I don't know how Blyxa would work with only 13w but HC might still be fine. You could always just pick up the Home Depot Lamp, it's only like $20 and is 27W.


Will i have problems with having that much light over this tank without CO2? If not, ill look into that light.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

I run the home depot special on my 2.5. You just have to raise the light a bit. Doing that also helps with getting good light coverage. It will also give you more upward flexibility if you want to add co2 later.

Oh, also, that was quite the progression you have had in this tank. I wish you better luck this time.


----------



## Mustang Boy (Aug 11, 2009)

wow what a crazy roller coaster that tank has been for you.

i really like where your going with the new scape i really like the way the 2nd idea is setup the only thing i would do is maybe try moving the second rock on the right side somewhere else in the tank unless you need it there to support the manzanita in that case it still looks good. and with that gap in the back corner could could easily plant something like a java fern or something like that there and you could easily make a treescape with that piece of wood and it would look great


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

I was thinking maybe tying some moss to the manzanita and i like the idea of an HC carpet. Any other plant suggestions are welcome :icon_bigg

Here's the tank as of 5 mins ago...









Side view:


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

Added a few stems of anacharis...


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

Added Anubias!

FTS:









Anubias:









Anacharis (Showing a little growth already!)


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

That's a good, simple scape you got there. It's just, calm and peaceful, and nothing about it stands out as being in the wrong place or anything.


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

Church said:


> That's a good, simple scape you got there. It's just, calm and peaceful, and nothing about it stands out as being in the wrong place or anything.


Thank you :icon_mrgr

Added a danio! He's an active little guy...


----------

